# buds growing in gravel?



## floatingbear (Aug 30, 2010)

i purchased some buds from the store the other day and placed some under gravel. some into a log i have placed in my 30g. i was wondering if i needed to take any actions to ensure the budding of these underwater plants. i understand they do better in substrate but will do okay in gravel.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

I would let them sit on top of the gravel until you start to see roots or leaves. Some buds can be buried all the way, some should be buried half-way. 

I have a tiger lotus, where the bud seems to like to break off from the main plant after a few months. The leaves root and probably start a new bud (under the gravel). The old bud then rolls around on the gravel and in a few weeks, I get new leaves.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I constantly trim my tiger lotus down to the bulb. Sometimes i remove the plants and plant them, sometimes i throw them out. 2 bulbs have yielded me upwards of 25 sprout lings over a 3 month period.


----------



## floatingbear (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks for the information. ill let them sit on the gravel for a bit. they have all been buried. im not really sure what buds will grow into what though. it was just an assortment of different buds in one package.


----------

